# WPP winners, infographically broken down....



## ahsanford (Feb 19, 2016)

http://petapixel.com/2016/02/19/here-are-the-cameras-that-won-world-press-photo-2016/

"I'm super stoked my killer A7 rig let me push the shadows five stops. Suck it, Canon."

_-- said by no one who won a WPP award this year._

- A


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Feb 20, 2016)

LOL. ;D The lone Sony mirrorless shooter carrying his bag full of spare batteries got shot at by snipers and subsequently arrested by border police while viewing his banding-free, silky smooth ISO 6400 images on the very bright LCD screen at 3AM.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 21, 2016)

Mark D5 TEAM II said:


> LOL. ;D The lone Sony mirrorless shooter carrying his bag full of spare batteries got shot at by snipers and subsequently arrested by border police while viewing his banding-free, silky smooth ISO 6400 images on the very bright LCD screen at 3AM.



His AF completely s--- the bed and missed the soldier striking the civilian, _but the dynamic range of his misses are just breathtaking_.

- A


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 21, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> http://petapixel.com/2016/02/19/here-are-the-cameras-that-won-world-press-photo-2016/
> 
> "I'm super stoked my killer A7 rig let me push the shadows five stops. Suck it, Canon."
> 
> ...


yet somehow, someone with a GoPro made it to the awards...... Oh the humanity! What will happen to DXO now!


----------

